
Ask HN: I want to build/sell a product. Steps? - callmeed
So, I have an idea (happens often), this time for a tangible product. Its an electronics accessory but is fairly "dumb" in the sense that it has no complex electronics/IO itself.<p>I'm trying to understand the steps and cost involved in prototyping, testing, and (if its viable) building it.<p>From some reading I've done, I <i>think</i> the process is:<p>0. Hack a prototype together (already done cuz I'm scratching my own itch here)<p>1. get some drawings done<p>2. apply for a provisional patent ($310 on legalzoom)<p>3. do a short run of production and see if its something people would buy<p>4. get feedback<p>(if its a viable product)<p>5. do a large production run<p>6. apply for real patent<p>7. sell it (either directly online or try to get in with retailers)<p>My main questions are:<p>a. how/where do I get drawings done?<p>b. how do you get a short production run done? Do I do it myself? If I find a manufacturer, what kind of drawings/specs will they need? How will they charge me?<p>TIA if anyone has experience in this realm.
======
trapper
0\. Hack together a prototype.

1\. Go get some users for which your device stops pain. Get them to sign NDA's
if necessary, and pay them a small stipend for their time.

2\. See if your design really works. You can tell this if they do not want to
give the device back.

3\. Iterate.

Once you have something that is really valuable then get the patent. We made
the mistake of getting designs done way too early and it cost us heaps in
terms of ability to iterate and money.

Customers don't care what it looks like as long as it works. We had the most
"customer success" with a grey $2 box when prototyping. Iterate early.

------
hop
I can help.

Depends on your project, but designing a couple iterations in 3D CAD is
usually the first step. Life like renderings, stress testing can be performed
on the models.

Prototypes can then be made directly from that via 3D printing, CNC machining,
low run injection molding, laser cut sheet metal, etc...

Do a few iterations until you get a something functional, attractive and can
be manufactured for a little as possible.

Then source a manufacturer either local or abroad - whatever is most cost
effective.

In my experience, patents are a waste of time unless its absolutely necessary.
Get it to market as fast as possible because there are 100 other people
thinking the same thing and 5 may have the means to do it.

You can contact me here: casey (at) elevationlab.com

Good luck!

-Casey <http://www.elevationlab.com/>

~~~
callmeed
Thanks for the info–I'll be in touch.

------
flavio87
-2. buy google adwords for the benefit / pain your product is alleviating. 1\. measure searches/clicks to see if it's worth building a product. 0\. all the steps above

~~~
codeodor
I really like this idea. Felt it was worth more than an upvote. Great way to
get a little bit of market research without much cost or effort.

------
Todd
You should check out contract manufacturing. Many of these types of small jobs
can be handled by a CM in China. The problem with any physical device is cost
--cost in materials, machining, tool building, assembly, etc. This means
you'll probably need to get some form of financing. You may be able to do a
small run for not too much (10's of $k), depending on the device. This is why
I always opt for bits over atoms these days.

~~~
DenisM
By the way the first place to look for money to pay the manufacturer is the
manufacturer itself. They need you as much as you need them and will often
provide cash for equity if order from them.

------
anigbrowl
I don't have direct experience, but on the purely practical level:

a. you could do worse than learn to use sketchup. I can't tell from your
description how complex or mechanical your 'thing' is. If it's beyond your
capabilities, advertise for someone to do it, but have them sign a 'work for
hire' agreement which includes a rigid confidentiality clause.

b. it's hard to say because I can't tell whether it's a widget (handy-shaped
thing) or a gadget (handy single-function machine). If the former, look into
Rapid prototyping and/or 3d printing. If the latter, research similar
products, find out what class they are described as, then investigate
manufacturers in China.*

* Who will probably ignore your confidentiality clause, foolish roundeye.

I'm sorry this is so hand-waving, but I honestly don't know whether you're
making a plastic resistor drawer or a self-regulating soldering iron.

It might be worth advertising for an electronic engineer to do some
consulting, executing the above-mentioned work-for-hire agreement, and asking
them to evaluate the functionality of your prototype. Best of luck.

------
braindead_in
For the drawings, its best to contract it out to a Industrial
Designer/Mechanical Designer. Find a freelancer if you can or search through
LinkedIn to find a good reference.

For production run the best bet is get the PCB's made, source the components
yourself (try DigiKey) and then hand assemble and package them yourself or
with your friends. There are some services provide PCB's in small quantity. I
dont have the link handy but you should be able to Google it.

There are some electronic enthusiasts forums too where you can find some help.

------
rgrieselhuber
0\. Figure out if your market is B2B, B2C, etc.

1\. Find a way to talk to your prospective customers according to their
channels. Sometimes this is easier in B2B.

2\. Talk to them about your ideas (ideally with some mockups) and see if it's
something they are interested in.

3\. If so, do whatever it takes to get money in exchange for something that
you can build as quickly as possible.

4\. Iterate based on their / market's feedback.

5\. Worry about patents, etc. once you have an idea that you can actually make
money with.

Edit: this is my approach, anyway. FWIW.

~~~
weaksauce
I am not a lawyer but it is my understanding of patent law in America that if
you sell an item that you want to patent the patent office might be able to
deny your claim because of prior art. Let me know if this is off base.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prior_art>

~~~
rgrieselhuber
My understanding is that you have 1 year from the first time you publicize the
invention to file your provisional. For international patents, though, this is
not the case; you need to do it right away.

I am also not a lawyer.

~~~
frankus
According to a couple of books I've read, the 1-year rule applies in the US,
but if you're interested in foreign patents, you have to keep your design
under wraps until after you have applied for the patents, at least in several
important jurisdictions.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Go straight from 0 -> 4\. Get feedback before spending more money. If you
can't find customers with just your prototype, you either won't be able to
sell it later, or maybe just no-one wants it.

I've found that most of my product ideas fail in the "marketing" step (which
you omitted): either I can't clearly identify the customers, or the
cost/difficulty in reaching them is prohibitive. In either case, it's a fail.

------
davidw
This book has some good advice:

[http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/1/how-to-bring-a-
prod...](http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/1/how-to-bring-a-product-to-
market-for-less-than-5000)

As I said in the comment though, the summary isn't great because the book is
not a hand-wavy business book, but has a fair amount of advice. Worth a look
at the library to see if you like it.

------
mingyeow
1) can you not do any hardware yourself, and choose to license it to someone
else? 2) if you must do hardware yourself, can you have anyway of scoping
product, doing google adwords, anything to assess demand and product fit?

The hardware business is BRUTAL. It is going to be exceedingly tough to get
financing for your project, given high capital requirements and low profit
margins.

------
thomanil
You forgot to mention one early step:

Research market/niche viability. Are there enough likely customers out there
for what you want to build and sell?

It's a good idea to do this up-front before sinking hundreds of hours into a
project, only to find that A: Few want it or (more infuriatingly) B: Many want
it, but in a different form.

~~~
callmeed
There's definitely enough likely customers ... and it addresses a pain point
for me personally ... and I assume for others too

